# No Permit to Purchase?



## bwanatom (Nov 10, 2008)

Hello,
I was actually thinking of purchasing a .22 pistol today, but when I called down to the city hall to see if I could get a "permit to purchase", they said they were not giving any more out until Jan 7th ??? WTH ! Is that the usual procedure ? Has anybody experienced this before? I live in Michigan, and the Detroit Lions went 0-16, but that shouldn't mean I have to wait til Jan 7th does it?
ty, bt


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

Did they give you any explanation? Like maybe their issue office was on vacation or something odd like that?


----------



## bwanatom (Nov 10, 2008)

I should have asked why, but I can only imagine that would be it. I wonder if they exceeded their quota, if there is a quota.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I can understand your irritation but how about the gun dealers. Their business is effectively shut down. :smt076


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Could just be as simple as they (the local government) is on a "Holiday" type of schedule and reduced manning and hours of operation meant that some services were curtailed. Then again, your eyes might be the wrong color to have a permit granted to.

You decide.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Growler67 said:


> Could just be as simple as they (the local government) is on a "Holiday" type of schedule and reduced manning and hours of operation meant that some services were curtailed. Then again, your eyes might be the wrong color to have a permit granted to.
> 
> You decide.


Considering he said he _called _ city hall, if they know his eye color right off the bat like that, he might have other things to worry about. :numbchuck::anim_lol:

KG


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

The new registration law goes into effect Jan 7th. I'd bet a nickel that they ran out of materials to print the old forms, and are just stopping issuing new permits/green cards until the new law...which means different forms.

Yes, it's illegal. No, there's nothing you can do about it to get one right now. What city are you in? I'm sure they also have illegal hours where you're allowed to obtain a PP/register as well.

If you go over to migunowners.org you can get a bit more info on the subject matter, including what steps to take if your PD is a PITA when it comes to guns. You certainly aren't the only one with this problem.


----------



## bwanatom (Nov 10, 2008)

Good info,
I live in Sterling Heights Michigan. I might call again tomorrow to see what's going on. I don't want to stir up the pot and get on their ---- list. :buttkick:
bt


----------



## bwanatom (Nov 10, 2008)

Hello,
well I decided to give the city a call again today to try to find out the reason they wouldn't issue a "permit to purchase" until Jan 7th, 2009. I choose the tactful pleasant route, as usual. The gal told me they had to get rid of all the "old" ptp's because they are changing the format of them for 2009, and if one were issued now, it would fit into the new system of 2009. Not that big of a deal. I asked whether it would be more difficult to obtain one in 2009 and she said no, it's just a new format. Bottom line: I will wait til Jan 7th to pick one up, and I intend on getting a .22 cal target shooter then.
thanks, bt


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

bwanatom said:


> Good info,
> I live in Sterling Heights Michigan. I might call again tomorrow to see what's going on. I don't want to stir up the pot and get on their ---- list. :buttkick:
> bt


As my tag line indicates: LOL:smt082


----------



## usmamg (Oct 6, 2008)

move on down to Texas, none of that bull here....yet
Bobama is coming to town


----------

